# I QUIT, I FINALLY QUIT



## Florida Dawg (May 23, 2022)

Today is a glorious day in my life, I FINALLY QUIT. I have been tired of this place and company for so long, I finally got a new job and putting my two weeks today got management crapping themselves. I’m enjoying this moment. I’ll miss a few things about this company but I cannot wait to be free officially here. LETS FUCKING GOOOOOO!!!!


----------



## Florida Dawg (May 23, 2022)

Florida Dawg said:


> Today is a glorious day in my life, I FINALLY QUIT. I have been tired of this place and company for so long, I finally got a new job and putting my two weeks today got management crapping themselves. I’m enjoying this moment. I’ll miss a few things about this company but I cannot wait to be free officially here. LETS FUCKING GOOOOOO!!!!


Over the lack of help, the lack of cross training people up front, The micromanaging from Management, The lack of scheduling enough people, The lack of respect for me and for any cart attendant, I’m over the drama at this store, I’m so sick of it all and the pain and misery will be gone soon finally.


----------



## happygoth (May 23, 2022)

Happy for you Dawg, hope you enjoy your new job. I still enjoy working at Target overall but ngl, things are really tough right now.


----------



## Black Sheep 214 (May 23, 2022)




----------



## Florida Dawg (May 23, 2022)

happygoth said:


> Happy for you Dawg, hope you enjoy your new job. I still enjoy working at Target overall but ngl, things are really tough right now.


Yeah there is some good things but not a lot, Company been going downhill before u even started in 2020.


----------



## Florida Dawg (May 23, 2022)

Florida Dawg said:


> Yeah there is some good things but not a lot, Company been going downhill before u even started in 2020.


Before I


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (May 23, 2022)

Congrats


----------



## Florida Dawg (May 23, 2022)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> Congrats


Thank you


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (May 23, 2022)

Florida Dawg said:


> Thank you


Please let us know how you are doing at the job.


----------



## Florida Dawg (May 23, 2022)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> Please let us know how you are doing at the job.


For sure, I’m working at an Auto Shop but it’s for company trucks, vans, Fleet vehicles and also Semi Trucks. It’s a local business basically but there are like 2 other locations somewhere in North Florida I believe. They got bought out by a bigger company that does media like with one news station here and all so it means there is more opportunities to grow. I hope it works out for sure but I feel I’ll be happier because it’s a smaller workplace, It’s not so politically driven of a company and I can just simply get my work done.


----------



## Florida Dawg (May 23, 2022)

My ETL and TL that I don’t like was friendly to my face of course and said for me to ask for help during the transition out if I need to, I really think they just being fake cus they know I don’t suck up at all unless they really are meaning that but I doubt it. This company is a fake cult and I don’t trust em. Management is the big reason why I’m leaving out of all reasons because of how they treat me as a Cart Attendant and they also don’t care. They really only miss me for the work I put in, Not me completely. Everyone is replaceable but you can’t replace a great worker or decent person and I’m not really close to perfect.


----------



## Unleashed Dog (May 23, 2022)

Congrats!! I wish you the best in your new job.


----------



## BurgerBob (May 23, 2022)

Florida Dawg said:


> Today is a glorious day in my life, I FINALLY QUIT. I have been tired of this place and company for so long, I finally got a new job and putting my two weeks today got management crapping themselves. I’m enjoying this moment. I’ll miss a few things about this company but I cannot wait to be free officially here. LETS FUCKING GOOOOOO!!!!


I wish you the best of luck on your future travels


----------



## Florida Dawg (May 23, 2022)

BurgerBob said:


> I wish you the best of luck on your future travels


Thanks BurgerBob, Can you send me a cheeseburger virtually? 😂


----------



## seasonaldude (May 23, 2022)

Congrats. I toast the end of your misery. Good luck!


----------



## Ashfromoldsite (May 23, 2022)

Hallelujah!!


----------



## Captain Orca (May 23, 2022)

Good for you, congratulations!  P/M me and I'll fire off a case of Guldens to 'ya!  Best of luck with your career move.


----------



## Florida Dawg (May 23, 2022)

Unleashed Dog said:


> Congrats!! I wish you the best in your new job.


Thank you Unleashed Dog.


----------



## Florida Dawg (May 23, 2022)

seasonaldude said:


> Congrats. I toast the end of your misery. Good luck!


I appreciate it man. I’ll still be on here despite not being a team member not much longer. I know we disagreed on stuff before but I appreciate the kind words man. Misery ending for sure. 😂


----------



## Florida Dawg (May 23, 2022)

Captain Orca said:


> Good for you, congratulations!  P/M me and I'll fire off a case of Guldens to 'ya!  Best of luck with your career move.


Thanks Captain Orca! I hope it works out forreal.


----------



## Hope4Future (May 23, 2022)

Florida Dawg said:


> My ETL and TL that I don’t like was friendly to my face of course and said for me to ask for help during the transition out if I need to, I really think they just being fake cus they know I don’t suck up at all unless they really are meaning that but I doubt it. This company is a fake cult and I don’t trust em. Management is the big reason why I’m leaving out of all reasons because of how they treat me as a Cart Attendant and they also don’t care. They really only miss me for the work I put in, Not me completely. Everyone is replaceable but you can’t replace a great worker or decent person and I’m not really close to perfect.


The final part of what you mentioned really stands out. At my store, it seemed like all the good team members left, leaving a bad atmosphere of negativity that I couldn't wait to get away from. You're right, everyone is replaceable but it seemed like I was one of the few good workers left. Leadership wanted me to stay and I feel like they were fake to me as well.


----------



## Florida Dawg (May 23, 2022)

Hope4Future said:


> The final part of what you mentioned really stands out. At my store, it seemed like all the good team members left, leaving a bad atmosphere of negativity that I couldn't wait to get away from. You're right, everyone is replaceable but it seemed like I was one of the few good workers left. Leadership wanted me to stay and I feel like they were fake to me as well.


Unfortunately because of how people were to me growing up and how HS was, It made me more cold hearted and it’s killed trust for me for working and people in general. Knowing how Target operates and the shit that’s allowed, They can’t convince me that they are really on my side. If they gave a fuck despite me not sucking up, They would’ve helped me in the ways they know that need to be fixed but they didn’t. I’m not stupid, I know how people operate socially and I’m not gonna be fooled constantly like when I was younger.


----------



## Florida Dawg (May 23, 2022)




----------



## BurgerBob (May 24, 2022)

Florida Dawg said:


> Thanks BurgerBob, Can you send me a cheeseburger virtually? 😂






Burger up!


----------



## Florida Dawg (May 24, 2022)

I’m also happy that with me quitting I won’t associate with a company who only celebrates the African American race and the LGBT orientation instead of doing all or what it should be, none because politics or that kind of topics don’t belong in the workplace. Everyone is American but that’s also how the radical left operates, They wanna act like not everyone is equal however I do agree there are issues today that make it seem like it’s not that. But I won’t miss that kind of political crap allowed and the flamboyance for shirts and masks and all but would be butthurt if it was any other kind of shirt or mask that supported something else. But overrall, Just glad I won’t deal with my toxic management, some lazy coworkers, the drama that goes on and lack of help by scheduling more than anything.


----------



## Tarshitsucks (May 24, 2022)

Good I wish you better luck then I have.


----------



## happygoth (May 24, 2022)

Florida Dawg said:


> I’m also happy that with me quitting I won’t associate with a company who only celebrates the African American race and the LGBT orientation instead of doing all or what it should be, none because politics or that kind of topics don’t belong in the workplace. Everyone is American but that’s also how the radical left operates, They wanna act like not everyone is equal however I do agree there are issues today that make it seem like it’s not that. But I won’t miss that kind of political crap allowed and the flamboyance for shirts and masks and all but would be butthurt if it was any other kind of shirt or mask that supported something else. But overrall, Just glad I won’t deal with my toxic management, some lazy coworkers, the drama that goes on and lack of help by scheduling more than anything.


Wow. This thread took a turn from feel-good to ewww right quick.


----------



## DatBoi9497 (May 24, 2022)

Anyways, what ya'll think of the fit⁉️


----------



## countingsheep (May 24, 2022)

Lets gooooo!!!! Congrats on achieving the freedom I dream of! The sad thing is each day the poaitive things that keep long termers in dwindles to a sprig every year. 
Beat wishes to your future and hopes foe a positive and good career growth in your new place.


----------



## Florida Dawg (May 24, 2022)

countingsheep said:


> Lets gooooo!!!! Congrats on achieving the freedom I dream of! The sad thing is each day the poaitive things that keep long termers in dwindles to a sprig every year.
> Beat wishes to your future and hopes foe a positive and good career growth in your new place.


Thanks Sheep.


----------



## Captain Orca (May 24, 2022)

Can't stand those lazy bastards who leave carts in the parking lot 20 ft from the corral.  Especially on a windy day, I always park up wind as far as possible.  Saying something can be fun but be careful.  The dangerous ones potentially are the males, late 40s-50s driving pick up trucks, obligatory moustache and goatee, gray preferably.  Muscular tattoo'ed arms holding the obligatory cigarette.  Where I am they're likely packing a gun in the truck.


----------



## redeye58 (May 24, 2022)

Where I'm at they're sporting a bumper sticker that says "I break to reload".


----------



## Florida Dawg (May 24, 2022)

redeye58 said:


> Where I'm at they're sporting a bumper sticker that says "I break to reload".


Lmao ohhhh


----------



## Captain Orca (May 25, 2022)

Karens are less obnoxious, it's the BubbaKen who can be problematic.


----------



## Captain Orca (May 25, 2022)

Arrogance is measured by the number of decibels above acceptable OSHA limits for aftermarket loud exhaust sytems for pick up trucks.  Confident guys prefer the factory stock quiet mufflers.  My Toyota hums like an Accutron.


----------



## NotCynicalYet (May 26, 2022)

happygoth said:


> Wow. This thread took a turn from feel-good to ewww right quick.


The "radical left" giant corporation that kills unions and only cares about profit, and won't give a dime of benefits they don't absolutely have to. So progressive lol. Such bold change.


----------



## commiecorvus (May 26, 2022)

NotCynicalYet said:


> The "radical left" giant corporation that kills unions and only cares about profit, and won't give a dime of benefits they don't absolutely have to. So progressive lol. Such bold change.



Hit the nail square on the head.
Corporations aren't left or right.
They are totally amoral.
They have one function and that is to make money.
Any action that seems political is strictly in service of that function.
If they are supporting leftie causes it's because that's who shops in their stores and they want to look good to their customers.
It's all performative.
Nothing they do is about anything but making money.
If something positive comes out of that it's just luck.

Sidenote: There are many private companies that do very cool things.
They are a whole different thing.
I'm talking about major corporations.


----------



## happygoth (May 26, 2022)

NotCynicalYet said:


> The "radical left" giant corporation that kills unions and only cares about profit, and won't give a dime of benefits they don't absolutely have to. So progressive lol. Such bold change.





commiecorvus said:


> Hit the nail square on the head.
> Corporations aren't left or right.
> They are totally amoral.
> They have one function and that is to make money.
> ...


Corporations gonna corporate. Capitalists gonna capitalize. 

I'm more offended by the statement that Target "only" cares about "African Americans and LGBT", as if showing support for them somehow diminishes caucasians. Bitch please. Whether Target only carries merchandise and shows support to make money or not, it's still a good thing. And if they didn't show support they would be criticized as well. Can't please everyone.


----------



## Florida Dawg (May 26, 2022)

Ok gonna just move away from the politics that was just an added statement by me, I didn’t want it to become a argument. But I’d like to update y’all that clearly my management isn’t taking my resignation well. They tryna micromanage me even more and purposely getting on my nerves. I livr rent free in their heads clearly because I’m no longer gonna be working at this place and never joined their cult and the other day the boss I hate the most bitched at me off the clock for shit that literally other cart attendants or the managers do often when I come in for a closing shift. The guy is a total bitch and he literally has poor logic and doesn’t know how to run the front really and he’s been at our store for like a year. I’m just gonna keep doing my thing, As long as I don’t pop off before my last day, I’m sure they won’t let me go earlier. They really should keep me anyways cus they losing more people up front that isn’t just me leaving. But none of this is surprising. I’m just glad I’m pissing them off cus I’m not gonna get stepped on by them much longer which I haven’t allowed the whole time they were there.


----------



## Florida Dawg (May 26, 2022)

commiecorvus said:


> Hit the nail square on the head.
> Corporations aren't left or right.
> They are totally amoral.
> They have one function and that is to make money.
> ...


You know what, I thought I’d never say this but you just made a point I never saw. In all honesty that sounds more of less what Target is too. It’s strictly a lie tryna attract people for money which is smart but really sad on their part.


----------



## commiecorvus (May 26, 2022)

happygoth said:


> Corporations gonna corporate. Capitalists gonna capitalize.
> 
> I'm more offended by the statement that Target "only" cares about "African Americans and LGBT", as if showing support for them somehow diminishes caucasians. Bitch please. Whether Target only carries merchandise and shows support to make money or not, it's still a good thing. And if they didn't show support they would be criticized as well. Can't please everyone.



Oh, it's very much a good thing.
And it indicates something important that the right hates.
The future, where the money is, is with diversity and acceptance.
All that lefty stuff they hate so much.
That's what will make them money in the long run.


----------



## Black Sheep 214 (May 26, 2022)

commiecorvus said:


> Oh, it's very much a good thing.
> And it indicates something important that the right hates.
> The future, where the money is, is with diversity and acceptance.
> All that lefty stuff they hate so much.
> That's what will make them money in the long run.


Poetic justice at its finest.😁


----------



## redeye58 (May 26, 2022)

Gotta remember that retail always caters to who has money & if there's enough of a niche market.
Since whites had more money in earlier times food, fashion & furnishings were tailored to their wants/needs.
Savvy retailers caught on when POC & non-whites began creating their own lines & adapted to capture the market.
No different than the New York delis that sprang up to cater to kosher or halal clientele. 
Nothing personal, it's just business.


----------



## Avocadioo (May 27, 2022)

Florida Dawg said:


> Today is a glorious day in my life, I FINALLY QUIT. I have been tired of this place and company for so long, I finally got a new job and putting my two weeks today got management crapping themselves. I’m enjoying this moment. I’ll miss a few things about this company but I cannot wait to be free officially here. LETS FUCKING GOOOOOO!!!!


Stay a lil longer


----------



## Florida Dawg (May 27, 2022)

Avocadioo said:


> Stay a lil longer


Hell no 😂


----------



## Florida Dawg (May 30, 2022)

My last day is Wednesday, They decided not to schedule me the Monday after I’m back from vacation so it is what it is. Once I’m gone Wednesday, It’s vacation time. 😎


----------



## Florida Dawg (Jun 2, 2022)

Yesterday was my last day, Had some good times and worked with some good people but now it’s time to move on to a different workplace. Got lots of hugs and “good lucks” and “we’ll miss you’s” from people there who were appreciative of me and definitely hit me in the feels a little. But I’m glad that I’m getting out, It’s been time for so long.


----------



## seasonaldude (Jun 2, 2022)

Florida Dawg said:


> Yesterday was my last day, Had some good times and worked with some good people but now it’s time to move on to a different workplace. Got lots of hugs and “good lucks” and “we’ll miss you’s” from people there who were appreciative of me and definitely hit me in the feels a little. But I’m glad that I’m getting out, It’s been time for so long.



Best of luck to you. We've had our differences, but I sincerely hope your new job is a better fit. You've been miserable at your store and no one deserves that.


----------



## Florida Dawg (Jun 4, 2022)

seasonaldude said:


> Best of luck to you. We've had our differences, but I sincerely hope your new job is a better fit. You've been miserable at your store and no one deserves that.


Yessir no doubt man, Appreciate the love man.


----------



## commiecorvus (Jun 4, 2022)

*I wanted to apologize for derailing your thread there for a bit.
Congratulation for moving on to what you want to be doing.
Good luck.
Take care of yourself and drop by to let us know how it's going.*


----------



## KarenNegotiator (Nov 17, 2022)

Florida Dawg said:


> Today is a glorious day in my life, I FINALLY QUIT. I have been tired of this place and company for so long, I finally got a new job and putting my two weeks today got management crapping themselves. I’m enjoying this moment. I’ll miss a few things about this company but I cannot wait to be free officially here. LETS FUCKING GOOOOOO!!!!


I heard that god sends you to hell for this


----------



## nignag88 (Nov 17, 2022)

I just hope my ex team members get out too. Don't get comfortable there. Snap out of it.


----------



## Florida Dawg (Nov 17, 2022)

KarenNegotiator said:


> I heard that god sends you to hell for this


What??? 😂


----------



## redeye58 (Nov 18, 2022)

Florida Dawg said:


> What??? 😂


Disregard KarenNegotiator; they're a twat.


----------

